# A Furry Kitty [PICS]



## sunandshadow (Apr 9, 2006)

Okay, I have never posed for pictures like this before, but it seemed like fun and a way to be part of the site's culture. I hope somebody likes them. I often think of myself as being a housecat or having a catlike personality, and I also wanted to present hairyness as the more positive idea of furryness, so I thought playing kitty would be a good theme for the photo shoot. In some I look a bit deranged from the redeye, but I thought that was amusing and kinda went with the cat theme, so I left it. Thanks to Ataraxia for taking the pics!

Cat nap...






Uhoh, somebody woke the kitty up!  





Streeeetch!





Playtime, mrow?





Feline superiority





Posting the pics to Dimensions 





Ataraxia, in the closet (even though he is not a closet FA)


----------



## pickleman357 (Apr 10, 2006)

You have an adorable belly and bitchin' hair!

Well done with the pics!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 10, 2006)

Good God, I wish I could make you Puuuurrrrr!!!!

Meowwwwww....


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you both. :bow:  

pickleman - As you can see from these clearer pics, my hair isn't actually curly, it just has a slight ripple to it. It's most curly right after I wash it, and almost completely straight if it's been a full day since I washed it. It does a trick too - If I braid it, get it wet, dry it, and unbraid it, it turns into huge 80s hair, hehe. I really like the way the little color variations show up in the stretch pic. This is actually the longest my hair has ever been in my life - while I was in college I had short hair, often dyed red, blue, pink, or black, and for one semester I even had a mohawk, lol. But I quite like it long, even though it's more annoying to deal with. I wish I had somebody to braid it for me though, like my mom or my sister did sometimes when I was younger.


----------



## bigmatt (Apr 10, 2006)

as much as i love the pics i do think the kitty should have got shaved :doh:


----------



## Emma (Apr 10, 2006)

bigmatt said:


> as much as i love the pics i do think the kitty should have got shaved :doh:



First of all what gives you the right to tell someone what they should have done with their body? It disgusts me that you come on here and tell her that she should have shaved. How dare you.

Secondly I think you're missing the point. There was a whole thread about body hair, and she posted these pictures because of that.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow! These pics are great Sunandshadow! I love the first one.


----------



## RVNBBQ (Apr 10, 2006)

you go curvey tell it like it is.

i love the pics thanks for contributing to the site. you are a very attractive woman. even if some on this board don't like body hair. i think we should be more accepting of people how ever they choose to be fat/skinny hairy/hairless just let people be who they want to be without getting criticism from the peanut gallery.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 10, 2006)

bigmatt said:


> as much as i love the pics i do think the kitty should have got shaved :doh:



So you shave your housecats then? :doh: I guess you missed the rhetorical purpose of me presenting myself as a cat. Cats, like women, are naturally furry. For some reason most people think women should shave all their fur off. Yet, those same people would think it was unnatural to shave a cat's fur off. Why? It makes no sense! People, despite our pretensions at culture and art, are animals, mammals, just like cats. It's hypocritical to consider animals (or men) attractive because they are furry and women unattractive because they are furry.


----------



## Tina (Apr 10, 2006)

I do shave, but I have to say there is no way I would wax certain bits, and I always say to guys who say that women should wax their genitals, "you first." Most guys like that would never go through the pain of that themselves, but think women should. It's your body, if you don't want to shave, it's your own business, and if a guy doesn't like it, he's not the right one for you.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 10, 2006)

Tina said:


> I do shave, but I have to say there is no way I would wax certain bits, and I always say to guys who say that women should wax their genitals, "you first." Most guys like that would never go through the pain of that themselves, but think women should. It's your body, if you don't want to shave, it's your own business, and if a guy doesn't like it, he's not the right one for you.



AMEN!! Wayne has never cared about hair - but just to show him what hair removal feels like I plucked 2 lousy eyebrow hairs ONCE - He screamed and ran out of the room and wouldn't let me touch him! LOL


----------



## Tina (Apr 10, 2006)

Heh. I did that to the ex, too, and he hated it. My current beau couldn't care less -- he'll pull them out himself.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 10, 2006)

Personally, I would consider it an essential part of 'loving someone' to always want them to be happy and never want them to feel pain, I certainly wouldn't want anyone to torture themself to try to please me.  And waxing simply is torture, there's no two ways about it.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 11, 2006)

Neko neko! 

That looks suspiciously like the kitty ears and tail Carla bought at Tekkoshocon last weekend... 

=Divals


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 11, 2006)

Divals said:


> Neko neko!
> 
> That looks suspiciously like the kitty ears and tail Carla bought at Tekkoshocon last weekend...
> 
> =Divals



I sewed these actually, so they're one-of-a-kind.  I wore them at Philcon once several years ago.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh, erps 

But still.. mrow. I'm guessing you weren't at Tekkoshocon then  <=Pittsburgher

=Divals


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 11, 2006)

Divals said:


> Oh, erps
> 
> But still.. mrow. I'm guessing you weren't at Tekkoshocon then  <=Pittsburgher
> 
> =Divals



Ah, no. I usually only go to science fiction cons, although I do like anime - I'm a big yaoi fan.  And my homepage (link in my profile) has lots of my anime art on it. I'll be at Confluence when it rolls around again, do you go to that one?


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 11, 2006)

Nooo I don't... where is it? I can only really afford one con a year (part time minimum wage GRR), and this year it was Tekkoshocon. I think next year I'll be getting a table to sell my arts, such as they are.

My friend Sarah had one this year, and she sold T-shirts that said 'Yaoi' and had two guys kissing. I bought one of course. 

=Divals


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 11, 2006)

Divals said:


> Nooo I don't... where is it? I can only really afford one con a year (part time minimum wage GRR), and this year it was Tekkoshocon. I think next year I'll be getting a table to sell my arts, such as they are.
> 
> My friend Sarah had one this year, and she sold T-shirts that said 'Yaoi' and had two guys kissing. I bought one of course.
> 
> =Divals


Confluence is here in the 'Burgh - out in Robinson to be precise. It's a summertime thing.

And sunandshadow is definitely a fellow Pittsburgher - she's currently sleeping on the other side of the wall from me.  Remember when I told you I lived with a game designer?


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 11, 2006)

Confluence is $35 pre-registration, or $14-24 if you preregister for one day only, depending on which day. You can mail them your art and they will hang and sell it for you, but they do take a 10% comission from everything sold. I was considering selling some of my origami roses this year.


----------



## jack (Apr 11, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> Personally, I would consider it an essential part of 'loving someone' to always want them to be happy and never want them to feel pain,



I totally agree with this; I think it's one of the most thought-out replies so far in this thread.



sunandshadow said:


> I certainly wouldn't want anyone to torture themself to try to please me. And waxing simply is torture, there's no two ways about it.



My girlfriend waxes her eyebrows and has waxed her legs. I'm sure that's a lot less painful than the bikini line, but she says it's not that painful and doesn't really mind it. So, not torture. I don't really ask her to do it, though. She does it on her own.

Now, I'm not trying to start a fight; this is an honest question: If you think girls shouldn't ever shave themselves, do you think guys shouldn't, either?

I'm sorry, I'm trying to understand, but i don't really get it.


----------



## Tina (Apr 11, 2006)

Personally, I think people should do what they want with their bodies. People we meet will either accept it or not -- their decision, just as we have made ours. I shave, but that's my choice. It's cool for someone else to make a different choice.


----------



## jack (Apr 11, 2006)

Tina said:


> Personally, I think people should do what they want with their bodies. People we meet will either accept it or not -- their decision, just as we have made ours. I shave, but that's my choice. It's cool for someone else to make a different choice.



I agree with that. I just felt like - and I may have been wrong - with the comparison to shaving cats, she believes that no woman should ever shave any part of her body. This doesn't make sense to me if guys should/can still shave and she's cool with that.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmm. I must go to it next year if I can afford it. muahaha. MUAHAHAHAHA!

=Divals


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 11, 2006)

Jack - If someone were to shave their cat, they would be deciding for the cat that shavenness is a good thing, which ought to be forcibly imposed on the cat. Note the word ought which implies a moral/aesthetic judgment. (Since the cat would never shave itself, and would probably not hold still to be shaved, the only way to shave a cat would be by force.) What I object to is anyone trying to make the moral/aesthetic judgment that all women ought to be shaven or that I in particular ought to be shaven. It's my body, no one has the right to tell me what I ought to do with it. Just like no one has the right to tell anyone they should lose weight, or should gain weight, or should not be homosexual, etc.

With the cat-shaving metaphor, I also wanted to use an image which would convey how absurdly unnatural shaving is. Now, people do unnatural things all the time, including some very useful ones like building houses and some less useful but very fun ones like painting paintings. I don't care if other people want to do absurd things as long as they're not destructive. But unfortunately people all too often do want to do destructive things in the name of fashion - foot binding, circumcision (I am opposed to male infant circumcision as well as female circumcision), corsets so tight they did internal damage or even killed people, etc. It's important to not get so caught up in society that we forget that we are animals underneath, that the goal of life is happiness, not the attainment of some arbitrary societally-imposed definition of the ideal person, and that we could just as easily have been born into the past or the future with a completely different arbitrary set of customs.

And some people are more resistant to pain than others, but I had my eyebrows waxed once and oh my god it hurt like hell. I almost puked. Sure it's her choice if she wants to do it, but you can't ignore the fact that she does it because she wants to look attractive to you and other people, and because she has been taught (and maybe reinforced by your own comments?) that hairyness is unaccptably unattractive.


----------



## jack (Apr 11, 2006)

Thank you for being respectful. I understand your point of view now.


----------



## seavixen (Apr 11, 2006)

I think it's awesome that you posted these pictures. Also, your hair's really pretty. Naturally wavy? Very earthy... reminds me of the Birth of Venus.


----------



## ripley (Apr 11, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> the only way to shave a cat would be by force




Why is this striking me as so frickin' funny?


----------



## Jes (Apr 11, 2006)

ripley said:


> Why is this striking me as so frickin' funny?


Because you've met a cat?


----------



## Tina (Apr 12, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> Sure it's her choice if she wants to do it, but you can't ignore the fact that she does it because she wants to look attractive to you and other people, and because she has been taught (and maybe reinforced by your own comments?) that hairyness is unaccptably unattractive.



I think you're forgetting an option there: I feel better after shaving. When my pit hair grows out it's itchy long. When my legs are smooth things feel better against them and breezes don't tickle my legs. I shave for myself first, and not just because I feel it's unattractive (though I do), but for the reasons given, first and foremost.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 12, 2006)

Tina said:


> I think you're forgetting an option there: I feel better after shaving. When my pit hair grows out it's itchy long. When my legs are smooth things feel better against them and breezes don't tickle my legs. I shave for myself first, and not just because I feel it's unattractive (though I do), but for the reasons given, first and foremost.



I suppose that's true. Historically I know that shaving was invented by whores who were trying to make themselves more appealing to men. Like living art, since statues are perfectly smooth, I guess. Personally I would conclude that shaving is always done first to look and feel attractive, and people only decide afterwards that they themselves like the feeling, but then it probably doesn't matter what order the motives occur in. Also men shaved their faces and heads for a long time before women started shaving their legs, and I imagine the men did it to avoid the itchiness of having sweat, hair oil, and maybe lice against their skin. Anyway you're right, I did forget that option, I apologize. :bow:


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 12, 2006)

It occurred to me I was responding to the negative replies here and ignoring the positive ones! :doh: 



seavixen said:


> I think it's awesome that you posted these pictures. Also, your hair's really pretty. Naturally wavy? Very earthy... reminds me of the Birth of Venus.



Thank you.  I noticed a while ago that while I couldn't do most classicly feminine types of beauty very well, I could pull an earth mother look off okay.  And yes my hair is naturally wavy, although it gets straighter the drier it is. So I have almost-curls as my hair starts to dry from being washed, then waves for a while, then straight.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 12, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Wow! These pics are great Sunandshadow! I love the first one.



Thanks!  Hmm, the first one in particular? Why that one? I was thinking it didn't come out that great since I'm not really smiling, there's no curve of boob showing, and I thought the positioning could have been a bit better - head angle looks a little awkward.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 12, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> Thanks!  Hmm, the first one in particular? Why that one? I was thinking it didn't come out that great since I'm not really smiling, there's no curve of boob showing, and I thought the positioning could have been a bit better - head angle looks a little awkward.



Though they are very important, boobies are not everything 

=Divals


----------



## Emi (Apr 16, 2006)

I don't know about lilly but I like the first one because you look natural and comfortable, and to me napping is a very sensual thing.


----------



## RVNBBQ (May 1, 2006)

i rather enjoyed those hairy pics. will you post more? it is so nice to see women that are comfortable enough with themselves to be natural. do you shave your underarms? if not show those next time.


----------

